# Yamaha AVENTAGE RX-A3050 Review Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Finding a great do-it-all AV receiver is a tough task that, in recent years, has been muddied and complicated by the introduction of Ultra High Definition (UHD), High Dynamic Range (HDR), HDCP 2.2 copy protection, and several new immersive audio codecs. For enthusiasts looking to deploy Dolby Atmos (now) while keeping a watchful eye on future compatibility with UHD and HDR video technologies, the last several product cycles of receivers and pre-amplifiers have been a tough buy, causing many to delay their search for another year. On the other side of the fence, manufacturers have also been feeling the heat, frustrated by a technology landscape that’s been changing faster than development and manufacturing can accommodate. 

*Read the Full Review*​


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Yamaha AVENTAGE RX-A3050 Review*

As usual a great review Todd...can't wait to get my 5100 in. I am hoping it sounds as good as the 3050 does.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Ron, I'm 100% confident the 5100 is going to rock the house with sweet sonic vibes.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Thanks Ron, I'm 100% confident the 5100 is going to rock the house with sweet sonic vibes.


 We will see...It should be here tomorrow. :T I have always loved Yamaha equipment, and their Pro line rocked my socks off!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Well then...you're going to be a busy guy tomorrow. :clap: Can't wait to read your impressions.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Well then...you're going to be a busy guy tomorrow. :clap: Can't wait to read your impressions.


I wish you were local... I would have you come over and do a review. :T I will post up my comments on the unit, but it will not be as good as a review written by just about anyone else. My review writing experience is nil.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just something to add that I didn't discuss in the review...I decided to stick with a YPAO correction that involved a single position reading with speaker angle and height. I've never been a fan of attempting to optimize using multipoint measurements, so stuck with what my ideal is...but, this particular model does allow for multiple readings to be taken across several seating positions.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just as an FYI, I made one small edit to the review: DTS is now telling me they believe DTS:X firmware will begin to hit the streets this coming winter. I'll continue keeping my ear to the tracks for more information.


----------



## MichaelDiggs (Oct 3, 2015)

Been looking at this model to replace my broken Denon X4000. I have a couple of questions for users that already have this unit.

Does it have a built in fan?
It uses A/B amplification and not D3, it that to be concerned about?
I have 5 PSB 5T IMAGE SERIES 6 Ohm speakers. (sorry, all I can afford) and most likely will not add two more speakers. Small possibility since this is my living room and not much more room for speakers. The speakers I have now are big. I'd love to keep stuffing them in, but wouldn't even know where to put another set.
Will upgrade subwoofer to an SVS PB2000 eventually.

Do you think a receiver like this would be for me? I'm afraid to buy Denon again. Any suggestions or advice would be very appreciated. I'm in my research stage now. Thanks for the review, look forward to being a member.

Oh, by the way, where is this receiver made? (hoping not China).

Mike


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

MichaelDiggs said:


> Been looking at this model to replace my broken Denon X4000. I have a couple of questions for users that already have this unit.
> 
> Does it have a built in fan?
> It uses A/B amplification and not D3, it that to be concerned about?
> ...


Hi Mike, 
First off, thanks for joining Home Theater Shack. Welcome aboard! In answer to your questions:
1) This particular receiver does not have a built-in fan. I drove it fairly hard (ran it full range with stereo speakers, and also had it power 9 speakers set to small (with subs and outboard amplification driving channels 10 and 11). It definitely gets warm, but not to excessively concerning levels. Like any piece of gear, you'll want to make sure it has breathing room. My gear cabinet has fan cooling, and typically by the end of the listening sessions, the fans were activated and running). So, short-end, if you have breathing room, then it will be fine.
2) No worries about the Class A/B vs D3 amp difference. Yes, the D3 should run cooler...but aside from that, you'll be hard pressed to find significant differences. Some say that D3 sounds crisper and lacks warmth...but there are so many factors that play into your perceived sound quality (your speakers, your source, your room, etc), that you're best off experiencing it on your own.
3) The A3050 puts-out good power, so I think you'll be fine driving your speakers.
4) Yamaha's receivers are manufactured in Malaysia. So, not quite China ;-). I'm not completely fluent in where each company taps its manufacturing needs, but not many in this category are manufacturing in the US. As far as I know...and someone else may say differently...Emotiva is the only company that is actively brining Manufacturing back to American soil.
5) Is this receiver the one for you...tough question. It's certainly a heavy hitter and does its job well. I wouldn't hesitate recommending it to someone. Now, you did note that you're looking to run 5 speakers (possibly 7)...if you're not going to pursue full 7.1.4 Atmos, then you could also look to Yamaha's step-down model and you'll save a little coin while retaining most of the features. If you go to the this weblink you can see a comparison of specs between the A2050 and A3050 models.

Let me know if you have any further questions. Also, there are a few members that currently own the A3050. You can read their impressions, etc, following the news article, here.


----------



## EricZimmerman (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the review Todd. I just picked up the Yamaha RX A3040 (last years flagship) as the 3050 was a little out of my budget, I am still tinkering with the setup. I am looking forward to the audio experience that Dolby Atmos is capable of delivering. The 3050 uses a different setup procedure for atmos and speaker angle detection from last years 3040 and apparently doesn't require the microphone angle attachment gizmo for YPAO calibration correct?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Eric,
Hope you enjoy your new receiver! It's a good one :T

In answer to your question, the A3050 does require the use of Yamaha's three-pronged tower microphone holder (if you choose to allow YPAO to run angle/height measurements for calibration).


----------



## EricZimmerman (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the information. I am still eligible for an upgrade to the A3050 for 2 weeks so the learning curve won't be as steep if I choose to do it, lol.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The biggest advantage of upgrading would be insuring future playability with a 4K display/projector in terms of HDCP 2.2 and HDR compatibility (if I'm not mistake, the A-3040 is HDMI 2.0, not 2.0a). You're also sacrificing DTS:X.

All that being said, there's no guarantee that some other tech will come along to be a thorn in the A-3505's side.


----------



## EricZimmerman (Oct 9, 2015)

Todd Anderson said:


> The biggest advantage of upgrading would be insuring future playability with a 4K display/projector in terms of HDCP 2.2 and HDR compatibility (if I'm not mistake, the A-3040 is HDMI 2.0, not 2.0a). You're also sacrificing DTS:X.
> 
> All that being said, there's no guarantee that some other tech will come along to be a thorn in the A-3505's side.


there will always be thorns and nails but as long as the wheels go round and the thorns and nails don't cause a tire to go flat to soon. I will be very happy.:rofl2:


----------



## jdale1220f14pilot (Jul 11, 2015)

I have 3 Yamaha AV Receivers. RX-V663 bought because it had the old XM satelite connection; RX-V1400 bought from an insurance garage sale for $200; and the Yamaha Aventage RX-A3010. Yamaha told me to use the RX-V1400 for my Rear Presence Speakers. That gives me an 11.2 system but I am only using 1 Subwoofer, a JBL E250P. I have a smaller subwoofer, but I thought i would look for another subwoofer that was comparable to the JBL E250P.
My question is, should I buy the RX-A3040 or the RX-A3050 for my primary receiver and replace the RX-A3010? 
How can I connect the RX-V663 TO my primary AV-Receiver for the input of the XM satelite radio signal?
I can use the RX-V1400 for another room.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

jdale1220f14pilot said:


> I have 3 Yamaha AV Receivers. RX-V663 bought because it had the old XM satelite connection; RX-V1400 bought from an insurance garage sale for $200; and the Yamaha Aventage RX-A3010. Yamaha told me to use the RX-V1400 for my Rear Presence Speakers. That gives me an 11.2 system but I am only using 1 Subwoofer, a JBL E250P. I have a smaller subwoofer, but I thought i would look for another subwoofer that was comparable to the JBL E250P.
> My question is, should I buy the RX-A3040 or the RX-A3050 for my primary receiver and replace the RX-A3010?
> How can I connect the RX-V663 TO my primary AV-Receiver for the input of the XM satelite radio signal?
> I can use the RX-V1400 for another room.


We need to change your handle to Yammy. 

The choice between the RX-A3040 and RX-A3050 boils down to the A3050 being fully compatible with current/future (future meaning: "as far as we know") 4K UHD video requirements to properly handle the HDCP 2.2 security protocol and High Dynamic Range / Wide Color Gamut video content (using HDMI 2.0a protocol). It's also capable of running DTS:X with a future firmware update (that should be arriving late fall/winter).

There are also a few other differences including onboard Bluetooth for music streaming, etc.

I think it's worth the extra few hundred to go with the most current model. If you're not planning on running 4 presence channels, then look to the A2050.

As far as XM goes, the A3050 ships with Sirus XM Radio capability...is there a reason you need the V663's XM? I guess you could always hook the V663 up to the A3050 using the V663's left and right pre-outs.


----------



## jdale1220f14pilot (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for your direction. I evidently didn't look close enough at the Yamaha RX-A3050 manual. (I printed it from the Yamaha website.) It is evident that SiriusXM isn't dealt with the same way it was on my Yamaha RX-V663 AV Receiver. On the 663, you have to have the XM receiver to get the XM stations with all that comes with it, i.e., it's own antenna. I really don't need the 663 now. If I was going to keep the 3010 as my prime AV Receiver, I would still need the 663 to receive the XM signal and the XM receiver to plug into the 663 just like any other input device.
About the difference between the cost of the RX-A3040 and the RX-A3050....the cost I got from Amazon and Best Buy as well as the other major dealers, is about the same... $1,999.99. Supposedly, shipping is free for purchases over $35. Best Buy's shipping won't cost anything because I would pick it up from the store, just like I have for my other purchases from them. That way I can hide it from my boss, who is now recovering from knee surgery repairing her patella that she broke about 3 weeks ago.
Anyway, my theater is a separate building from our home. I would like to figure a way to send a signal over to the main house so that she can listen to the music she likes.
I saw your system. I have no idea what most of your equipment is. I do know what your oppo BDP-93 is because I bought one shortly after it was released. I love it. I have about 10-12 DTS encoded discs and about 20-25 SACD discs. Most of the sources that I find that carry either DTS or SACD discs, carry mostly junk as far as my taste. I do like quality classical if they are truly 5.1. A lot of the SACD discs are quality discs but only in stereo. I like the Moody Blues 5.1 discs. They are really great, along with Pink Floyd's "Dark Side of the Moon".
Anyway, back to the AV Receivers, I found my Yamaha RX-V1400 ($200) at an Insurance Company sale as well as my Klipsch Forte II Speakers (both for $50) for my front speakers. I bought my Subwoofer (JBL E250P) (for $50) at a later sale. I know my speakers are old, but they sound great. I have Polk Audio In Wall RC85i speakers for my front and rear Presence speakers. Yamaha told me to use the RX-V1400 for the rear presence channels. Although the RX-A3010 handles 11.2, it only has 9 amplifiers. The signal for the rear presence channels are sent to the RX-V1400 for their channels.
The reason I have a bevy of Yamaha receivers is because when I was in my early 20's, a friend of mine bought a receiver when he was stationed in Japan and I grew to love the sound it gave. Another reason, is that they all have very similar operating styles.
Is it legal for you to send me an email to tell me about your system? Just curious.
Any help or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm more than happy to discuss anything and everything in my gear chain with you here (or you are welcome to email me to send me a private message)!

One point of clarification, I did not use the Oppo 93 in my review, instead I used an Oppo 103 (I need to update the gear list). 

_"Associated equipment for this review included dual Power Sound Audio XS-30s (subs), Polk Audio RTi A5s (mains), A CSi A6 (center) RTi A3s (rears), FXi A4s (surrounds), 70-RTs (front/middle presence), an OPPO BDP-103 (Blu-ray), an Emotiva XPA-5 (external amp), and Emotiva CMX-6/CMX-2 line conditioners"_

Believe it or not, Oppo 83, 93, and 95 models do not play well with discs that use a feature called seamless branching in conjunction with some Dolby TrueHD and many Dolby Atmos discs...and Oppo is not alone in that regard. I can't give you a complete list of models, but other - older - Blu-ray players will have the same issue. The short end is that you'll experience random audio drop-outs.

Seamless branching is used by Blu-ray players to branch from scene to scene that aren't in a chronological order on the a disc. Previously, Oppo owners could switch their 83, 93, or 95 to PCM (rather than bitstream) and the problem was negated --- that's not possible with Dolby Atmos. 

So, short to the point: if you want to run Atmos, you'll need to upgrade your Oppo player to a 103 or 105 model.

I know...disappointing...especially for gear of Oppo's stature. But, the 93 model is aging and their new equipment offers the same awesome performance with the ability to seamless playback Atmos and TrueHD discs.


----------



## jdale1220f14pilot (Jul 11, 2015)

Ouch! That's $500 down the drain for the oppo 93. Are there any other Blu-ray players that are as good as the oppo for around $500?
Any idea when there will be software for Dolby Atmos or will Dolby Atmos compatible AV Receivers convert?
What is the difference between in wall speakers and in ceiling speakers?
Thanks a bunch for the info.
Jim


----------



## jdale1220f14pilot (Jul 11, 2015)

Todd, wish I could be online for you but my wife fell down and broke her patella a couple of weeks ago and had knee surgery to put the patella back together with screws. I've got to get something at the store for her.
I'm not that bright but I enjoy this website.
What do you use for your projector?
Bye for now.
Jim


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The difference between in-wall and in-ceiling is typically in driver array (ceiling models usually have a stacked array). Sorry to hear about your wife, sounds like she needs you! Audio can wait! ;-)


----------



## brwsaw (Feb 19, 2014)

Can I run my fronts off a separate amp and power the second set of heights/in ceilings (7.1.4 setup) with the 3050?


----------



## jpcos (Jan 15, 2010)

brwsaw said:


> Can I run my fronts off a separate amp and power the second set of heights/in ceilings (7.1.4 setup) with the 3050?



Yes. Power Amp Assign has the + Fronts option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brwsaw (Feb 19, 2014)

Any chance this would work with the 1010?
Already sending L/C/R out to an amp...if I could pick up another pair with what I got I'd be extremely happy....


A quick look confirms its not an option....


----------



## albe (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Todd, Great review and thanks!
I do have a couple of points of interest. You neglected to point out, in all the 50 series, Yamaha did away with the analog inputs, and like some of us who enjoy the 5.1 LCPM connection from the OPPO, find this a bit distressing.

Also, if you have an extra second, look at this thread.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...osing-power-amp-go-yamaha-rx-a1020-avr-3.html

This member goes into good detail on how Yamaha messes with bass management regardless on how the listener really wants it.
This is in fact true on my RX-A1020. I was wondering how you find this.

Again, appreciate all you do!

John


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi John, Happy Thanksgiving. :T

You are correct, Yamaha did ditch the analog inputs for this series. They weren't forthcoming with reasoning behind this move – one can only assume it was due to cost cutting measures. But, also they did recently release a Flagship pre-amp (which you can read about here), which leads me to believe this is Yamaha's way of forcing Yamaha customers looking for the analog inputs to that product. If true, that's an odd move for what is considered to be a Flagship AVR...

Typically when manufacturers dump features, it's because the average buyer isn't interested in them. So, in order to cut costs, the company simply lops-off the feature in question. This is problematic for folks such as you and I...but a reality of staying profitable.

As for the details about bass output in the thread you referenced, give me a chance to do some experimenting. Very interesting detail. Not something that I noticed during testing.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving Todd

I read the review, thank you for that, and was wondering if all listening was done using the amps in the Yamaha as opposed to using the Emo ?

Thank You


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Yes, for the review all of the listening was done using the amps in the Yamaha (with the exception of the rear presence channels which require an external amp).


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Brilliant, Thanks Mr. Anderson.
I am jonesing to watch the Matrix movies today...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If I had a dime for every time I've heard that... ;-)

Have a great holiday!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Truth is this review has raised my interest a bit. I used to love my Yamaha AVR's "back in the day" as they just sounded great. For some reason I moved to Denon and have liked them a fair piece as well until the one of the more recent offerings. This Denon works good but has a somewhat thin or raised top end and makes clicking noises when I make certain changes. As such, I use my Emo all the time and the Denon is set to pre-amp only. 

I think you have convinced me to go back to that mellow and yet very powerful sound I always loved.


----------



## RubenC (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Todd,
New member here, I just purchased the Yamaha RX A3050 and am loving it! Still trying to get adjusted to all the bells and whistles. My question to you is, and forgive me if you may have already stated this but, do the additional zones 2,3 & 4 require an external amp or can the Yamaha unit power these zones as well?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

RubenC said:


> Hi Todd,
> New member here, I just purchased the Yamaha RX A3050 and am loving it! Still trying to get adjusted to all the bells and whistles. My question to you is, and forgive me if you may have already stated this but, do the additional zones 2,3 & 4 require an external amp or can the Yamaha unit power these zones as well?


Hi Ruben, Welcome to HTS!

The RX-A3050 has 9 internal amplifiers and can be configured to run up to 5 channels in Zone 1, and two channels in Zones 2 and 3 (each). Checkout page 29 of the manual and you'll see all of the various speaker configurations possible. You can also run extra zones with HDMI and RCA outs...which would require external equipment.

There are so many configurations possible, that the manual can be a bit overwhelming. But, I think you can identify how to wire-up your system if you have a concept in your mind.

Here's a link to the manual: http://download.yamaha.com/api/asset/file/?language=en&site=usa.yamaha.com&asset_id=65231

Hope that answers your question ;-)

Regards, Todd


----------



## RubenC (Nov 16, 2015)

Todd Anderson said:


> Hi Ruben, Welcome to HTS!
> 
> The RX-A3050 has 9 internal amplifiers and can be configured to run up to 5 channels in Zone 1, and two channels in Zones 2 and 3 (each). Checkout page 29 of the manual and you'll see all of the various speaker configurations possible. You can also run extra zones with HDMI and RCA outs...which would require external equipment.
> 
> ...


Yes it does! Thanks Todd.
A friend of mine helped connect the system for me and figured I still needed my old Integra amp to power the other zones in my house. I guess now I can disconnect that unit and free up some space around my audio equipment. :sn:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Happy to help. Have you thought about using the extra amp to deploy atmos channels? It's worth it! ;-)


----------



## RubenC (Nov 16, 2015)

Todd Anderson said:


> Happy to help. Have you thought about using the extra amp to deploy atmos channels? It's worth it! ;-)


No I did not, but maybe that's something I can still use the Integra amp for.

I noticed earlier in this thread someone mentioning a cooling system for the unit, it does get warm in the cabinet despite the fact my cabinet has enough ventilation openings in the back, any suggestions for a cooling unit?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

RubenC said:


> No I did not, but maybe that's something I can still use the Integra amp for.
> 
> I noticed earlier in this thread someone mentioning a cooling system for the unit, it does get warm in the cabinet despite the fact my cabinet has enough ventilation openings in the back, any suggestions for a cooling unit?


Yes, hang on to it...if you ever deploy Atmos, then you'll want to have 4 channels in the ceiling. ;-)

Have you looked into cooling fans? The Cooler Guys sell heat activated fans. Aside from pulling the unit out, that might be your best option.


----------



## RubenC (Nov 16, 2015)

Todd Anderson said:


> Yes, hang on to it...if you ever deploy Atmos, then you'll want to have 4 channels in the ceiling. ;-)
> 
> Have you looked into cooling fans? The Cooler Guys sell heat activated fans. Aside from pulling the unit out, that might be your best option.


Excellent! Looking up the Cooler Guys now, thanks Todd much appreciated!!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It's actually "cooler guys". ;-). (Sorry...end of the day slip-up).


----------



## John Stewart (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi Todd. I have a question about your atmos set up and wasn't 100% sure from the review. Are you using middle atmos and front height (mounted on the front wall) atmos? I wasn't clear after reading the manual if the 3050 could be configured this way. Thanks!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

John Stewart said:


> Hi Todd. I have a question about your atmos set up and wasn't 100% sure from the review. Are you using middle atmos and front height (mounted on the front wall) atmos? I wasn't clear after reading the manual if the 3050 could be configured this way. Thanks!


Hi John, more than happy to answer any questions.

My Atmos speakers are positioned top middle and top front... Both in ceiling. In my case, top middle means over the seating position and top front is just about between the seating position and front wall (this could change from room to room, based on room size.... You don't want the too far forward or they begin to lose effect). I largely chose these positions based on observations made by THX testers.


----------



## John Stewart (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you sir. Your answer and guidance are much appreciated.


----------

